# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Ne Liban

## D@mian

Trupat izraelite u futen sot ne Libanin e jugut ne operacione kerkim-shpetimi te pengjeve izraelite qe mban Hezbollah, me mbeshtetje tankesh, helikoptesh dhe avionesh luftarake. Ne Izrael eshte shpallur rekrutim i pjesshem i popullsise (nje divizion rekrutesh).
Per me shume ketu:

http://www.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/meast/07/12/mideast/index.html

----------


## ATMAN

SHKENCA E URREJTJES 

Në lojë është edhe diçka tjetër dhe kjo tjetër ka mjaft rëndësi për ta kuptuar të tërën. Kjo diçka tjetër është ajo që Darvini e quante luftën më të egër, luftën brenda species. Përkatësisht lufta mes palestinezëve dhe çifutëve që në thelb janë të së njëjtës racë, lufta midis hamito- semitëve myslimanë dhe hamito- semitëve çifutë. Lufta e venomeve dhe ligjeve të një simbolizmi të lashtë primitiv, talmudian (jo më kot bibla e çifutëve, Talmudi, është libri më i egër në këtë botë)

Para se të binte muzgu, avionët Izraelitë lëshuan disa raketa drejt Universitetit Islamik. Pastaj ata goditën dhe shkatërruan zyrën e Kryeministrit palestinez dhe së fundi shkatërruan centralin më të madh të Rripit të Gazës. Sipas izraelitëve këto ishin pjesë e goditjeve për të liruar tetarin Shalit të kapur rob nga palestinezët. Ky është peizazhi tipik i medies neutrale, tip Reuters-i.

"Izraeli humbi një ushtar dhe e tërë bota është e shqetësuar" thotë Abu Mujahed-i, Zëdhënësi i Komitetit të Rezistencës Popullore e cila mban rob tetarin Shalit, "ndërkohë burgjeve izraelite dergjen mija robër palestinas dhe asnjeri nuk pyet për ta".

Vërtet si ka mundësi që për tetar Shalitin të bëhen nga Izraeli gjëma të papara, të cilat Pravda ruse (e cila po e rifiton gradualisht rolin e udhëheqëses shpirtërore të botës së tretë, ) i cilëson "reaksione të vrazhdëta antropofage, të cilat po ja humbin izraelit zemrën dhe simpatinë e Bashkësisë Ndërkombëtare (padyshim përjashtuar zemrën e qeverisë amerikane)?

Padyshim që në plan të parë nuk është tetari Shalit, i cili mes të tjerave është gjallë dhe nuk rrezikon vrasjen nga militantët e Hamasit, por intoleranca politiko- religjioze e "fajkonjve" të qeverisë së Ehud Olmertit para të cilit superintransigjenti Sharon ngjason me një pëllumb pendëshkruar.

Por këtu në lojë është edhe diçka tjetër dhe kjo tjetër ka mjaft rëndësi për ta kuptuar të tërën. Kjo diçka tjetër është ajo që Darvini e quante luftën më të egër, luftën brenda species. Përkatësisht lufta mes palestinezëve dhe çifutëve që në thelb janë të së njëjtës racë, lufta midis hamito- semitëve myslimanë dhe hamito- semitëve çifutë. Lufta e venomeve dhe ligjeve të një simbolizmi të lashtë primitiv, talmudian (jo më kot bibla e çifutëve, Talmudi, është libri më i egër në këtë botë). 

Ushtarët dhe robërit në këtë shkencë primitive janë kthyer në simbole të plotfuqishëm të shkencës së urrejtjes.

Thuaj se cili në Izrael ka qenë ushtar dhe ushtari në Izrael është molekula bazë e një shoqërie të imprenjuar nga besimi (për të mos thënë fanatizmi) politik, etnik dhe fetar e cila ka mbijetuar kryesisht falë forcës së adezionit molekular.

Në Bregun Perëndimor të Gazës 8500 të burgosurit palestinezë (650.000 mijë që nga fillimi i okupacionit) janë simbole të sakrificës personale përsëri të etnicitetit , religjionit dhe politikës. Me një status thuaj të barabartë me shehitët, dëshmorët e fesë islame. Burgu për palestinezët është ai që Maksim Gorki quante universitetet e jetës: Vendi ku palestinezët e rinj mësojnë qelive edhe politikën, edhe artin ushtarak, edhe kuranin.

Asa Kassher, profesor i etikës dhe filozofisë i thotë Washington Post-it "Ka një traditë të vjetër çifute që kur një izraelit bie rob i tërë komuniteti mundohet ta shpëtojë atë". Vërtet vallë? Por çbëri ky komunitet izraelit kundër holokaustit nazist? Më të egrit e drogës shqiptare vine pikërisht nga shtresat e poshtëruara për shekuj në Shqipëri dhe ky poshtërim shekullor e shpjegon bukurmirë genin e egërsisë hakmarrëse.

Dhe Khadra Amhad el-Sayyid i thotë New York Times-it se ka tre djem të cilët janë pjesëtarë të Krahut të Armatosur të Hamasit. "Kjo më mbush plot krenari" thotë kjo nënë, krenare dhe e gëzuar që të tre djemt e saj i ka në burg e tre djemve të burgosur. Kjo dhe është ajo që Mihail Shollohovi e quante "shkencë të urrejtjes" me skaj shpërfytyrimin deri të instinktit matern.

.........................................

MEDIA
PRAVDA (Rusi)


Izraeli sërishmi bëri një akt terrorizmi shtetëror duke përdorur makinën ushtarake kundër objektivave civile. Izraeli i përgjigjet rrëmbimit me krime lufte: Me shkolla palestinase të shkatërruara nga forcat e armatosura izraelite.

Tel Avivi e ka humbur luftën propagandistike, zemrën dhe simpatinë e Bashkësisë Ndërkombëtare dhe luftën inteligjente duke u zhytur në reaksione primitive dhe në format më të vrazhdëta të violencës, duke luajtur lojën e terroristëve, duke i provuar të tjerëve se Izraeli nuk është aspak më i mire dhe se fundja e meriton atë që po ndodh.

Tel Avivi nuk e ka mësuar leksionin e historisë duke okupuar territore që nuk janë të tijat dhe që është kundër ligjeve ndërkombëtare. Nëse Izraeli nuk e pranon ligjin ndërkombëtar, përse atë duhet ta pranojnë palestinezët? Kush është diferenca ndërmjet një civili çifut të vrarë nga terroristët palestinas dhe një civili palestinas të vrarë nga një ushtar Izraelit?

Në një sulm tjetër terrorist u godit me raketa një shkollë në Gaza. Për Izraelin kjo padyshim është një sukses ushtarak kundër objektivave terroriste. Sot ai është fëmijë- nesër terrorist, kjo është motoja



LIBERATION (Francë)


Operacioni për lirimin e ushtarit izraelit të rrëmbyer nga palestinezë është reagimi i sotëm ndaj një dileme të lashtë të pazgjidhur. Dilema është se si izraelitët dhe palestinezët e shohin veten si palë të ofenduara. Kur zhurma e shirave të verës të venitet, secili prej tyre do të ndjehet më shumë viktimë e tjetrit dhe paqja do të jetë më e vështirë për t'u arritur. 



SUDDEUTSCHE ZEITUNG (Gjermani)


Fati i ushtarit izraelit që është kapur nga militantët palestinezë para një jave është vetëm arsyeja zyrtare që Izraeli të ndërmarrë sulme ajrore apo një bllokadë ekonomike në Rripin e Gazës. 

Duket sheshit se Izraeli kërkon t'i lajë hesapet me islamikët e Hamasit . Por në rast pushtimi të Gazës nga trupat izraelite, palestinezët do të mblidhen rreth Hamasit dhe kjo do të shënonte fundit e procesit të paqes dhe projekteve që janë ende mbi tryezën e negociatave. 



EL PAIS (Spanjë)


"Qeveria e Ehud Olmertit do të ketë vështirësi serioze për t'u shpjeguar qytetarëve të saj, palestinezëve si dhe pjesës tjetër të botës se ç'lidhje logjike ka mes përpjekjeve për çlirimin e ushtarit izraelit dhe shkatërrimit të centralit më të rëndësishëm elektrik në Gaza. 



TELEGRAPH (Angli)


Izraelitët dhe palestinezët duhet të mendojnë se ku i çon konfrontimi. Është shumë e dyshimtë nëse Izraeli do të jetë në gjendje me ofensivën e vet ushtarake që ta lirojë ushtarin e kidnapuar. 

Sulmet ajrore janë një masë që e kalon cakun. Kjo është një masë dënimi kolektive për një veprim që e kanë kryer ekstremistët. Më me vend do të ishin në këtë mes bisedimet e fshehta dhe në këtë fushë Izraeli është mjeshtër.



NEW YORK TIMES


"Megjithë shpresat e shumëkujt Hamasi nuk arriti ta kuptojë në këto pesë muaj qeverisjeje realitetin. Në rast se gjërat vazhdojnë në këtë mënyrë palestinezët mund të bëhen gati për një qark të pafund provokimesh nga ana e Hamasit dhe reagimesh të ashpra nga Izraeli. Për këtë Hamasi nuk duhet lejuar të vazhdojë në këtë rrugë dhe nuk është vetëm çështje e Izraelit që t'ia transmetojë këtë mesazh Hamasit."



LANDSHUTER ZEITUNG (Gjermani) 


"Faktin e marrëdhënieve të mira me palestinezët e kuptoi pas eksperiencave të hidhura edhe vetë Ariel Sharoni, kur urdhëroi tërheqjen e trupave izraelite nga Rripi i Gazës. Ehud Olmert, pasardhësi i Sharonit, po ndjek sërish rrugën e dhunës. Olmert nuk do të arrijë gjë me arrestimin e ministrave dhe deputetëve palestinezë. Situata në Lindjen e Afërt po acarohet sërish dhe mund të dalë jashtë kontrollit çdo çast." 



NEUE WESTFÄLISCHE ZEITUNG (Gjermani) 


Pengmarrjet e fundit dëshmuan se edhe vetë Izraeli i fuqishëm ka dobësitë e veta. Reagimet e dhunshme izraelite, dëshmojnë për një brutalitet që nxit konfliktet në Lindjen e Afërt. Por zgjidhja ushtarake e këtij konflikti është e papërfytyrueshme. Që tani është derdhur shumë gjak nga të dyja palët, dhe gjithmonë janë të pafajshmit, gratë dhe fëmijët, ata që bëhen viktimat e para të dhunës.



NEURE ZUERICHER ZEITUNG (Zvicër)


Zvicra ka përgjegjësi të veçantë për ligjet ndërkombëtare të përfshira në Konventat e Gjenevës. Qeveria ka akuzuar Izraelin se po shkel traktatin me veprimet e tyre kundër palestinezëve në Rripin e Gazës. Sipas Qeverisë Zvicerane "Izraeli po vepron ilegalisht duke dënuar kolektivisht gjithë civilët palestinezë, duke goditur me qëllim objekte të rëndësishme të ujit dhe energjisë elektrike". 

........................



Lajmet


BBC
Autoritetet izraelite thonë se ushtari i rrëmbyer javën e kaluar nga militantë palestinezë është gjallë. Një zëdhënës për qeverinë izraelite Avi Pazner i tha se rreshteri Gilad Shalit ishte plagosur dhe ishte vizituar nga një mjek palestinez para disa ditësh. 

Rrëmbyesit palestinez në këmbim të lirimit të ushtarit izraelit dhanë një ultimatum për plotësimin e kërkesave të tyre deri sot në mëngjes. Sipas një komunikate, nga burgjet izraelite duhet të liroheshin gjithsej 1000 të burgosur palestinezë

Izraeli ka deklaruar që të hënën se nuk do të negocionte rreth kërkesës së tyre për lirimin e të burgosurve palestinezë nga burgjet izraelite. Zëdhënësi i njërit nga grupet militante, Abu Muthana, i tha BBC-së se tani të gjitha alternativat ishin të hapura, por ai e përjashtoi mundësinë e vrasjes së ushtarit. 

Sipas Abu Muthana-s "koha për të folur kishte përfunduar, se nuk do të kishte më përpjekje për të negociuar dhe se nuk do të jepej asnjë informacion për fatin e ushtarit izraelit. Meqë Izraeli injoroi ultimatumin për lirimin e të burgosurve palestinezë nga burgjet izraelite, grupi i tij, ushtria e Islamit dhe fraksione të tjera që po e mbajnë peng ushtarin izraelit, mund të ndërmarrin një seri veprimesh. Ai shtoi se ata përjashtojnë vetëm një mundësi, atë që ta vrasin ushtarin. 

Ushtria izraelite ndërkohë ka vazhduar gjatë natës sulmet ajrore mbi Gazë për të shtatën natë rresht. Burime palestineze të sigurisë thonë se militantët janë përfshirë në përleshje pranë qytetit të Jubalias me një forcë izraelite të shërbimeve sekrete. Kjo siç duket ka qenë përplasja e parë qëkur operacioni izraelit filloi të martën natën në përpjekje për të siguruar lirimin e ushtarit të kapur. 

Një forcë e vogël me tanke dhe buldozerë izraelitë ka hyrë në Gazën veriore në atë që ushtria thotë se është një operacion i kufizuar për të kërkuar për tunele dhe eksplozivë. Kryeministri izraelit, Ehud Olmert, tha se ushtria është autorizuar të bëjë gjithçka që mundet për ta liruar ushtarin dhe për të ndaluar sulmet e militantëve në jug të Izraelit.

Koordinatori i ndihmave të OKB-së, Jan Egeland ka dënuar shkatërrimin që Izraeli i ka bërë centralit kryesor të furnizimit me energji elektrike në Gaza si shkelje të ligjit humanitar. Ai i tha BBC-së se Gaza po përballej me një krizë humanitare serioze dhe kritikoi si Izraelin ashtu dhe Hamasin

Kreu i shërbimit sekret të Egjiptit që drejton negociatat mes Izraelit dhe palestinezëve pritet të shkoj sot më vonë në rajon për bisedime. 



VOA
Kryeministri izraelit Ehud Olmert nuk e pranoi ofertën e ekstremistëve palestinezë, që mbajnë peng ushtarin izraelit, për të liruar të burgosur palestinezë deri nesër. Qeveria palestineze, tha ai, është përgjegjëse për lirinë dhe jetën e ushtarit.. 

Sot Presidenti Palestinez Mahmud Abaz bisedoi në telefon me Presidentin rus Vladimir Putin për të diskutuar rreth situatës. Zoti Putin ishte takuar më parë sot në Moskë me ministrin e jashtëm izraelit Tzipi Livni. 

Zoti Abas dhe zoti Hanijeh bënë sot një vizitë në zyrat e djegura duke akuzuar Izraelin për arrogancë në ofensivën e tij që synon lirimin e një ushtari të rrëmbyer. Deputetë të moderuar palestinezë thanë se veprimet e Izraelit po e rëndojnë më tepër gjendjen. 

Presidenti Abas është takuar me të dërguarin e posaçëm të Kombeve të Bashkuara për Lindjen e Mesme për të diskutuar mbi gjendjen. Deri tani bisedimet nuk kanë dhënë ndonjë rezultat.



PRESIDENTI BUSH KOMENTON PER GJENDJEN (New York Times)
Zëdhënësi i Këshillit të Sigurimit Kombëtar pranë Shtëpisë së Bardhë Fred Jones tha se kryeministri Erdogan i kishte telefonuar Presidentit Bush të shtunën për të diskutuar për dhunën. Biseda 30- minutëshe ishte përqendruar plotësisht në dhunën në Gazë.  Zoti Jones tha se Presidenti i tha kryeministrit turk se lirimi i 19-vjeçarit Gilad Shalit është kyç për ndaljen e krizës. 

Një zëdhënës i Shtëpisë së Bardhë tha sot se Izraeli ka të drejtën të mbrojë jetën e shtetasve të vet. Por zëdhënësi i bëri thirrje Izraelit që të marrë të gjitha masat për të mos dëmtuar civilët e pafajshëm dhe pronat e infrastrukturën palestineze. 

Qeveri të tjera u bënë gjithashtu thirrje të dy palëve për tu treguar të përmbajtura. Bashkimi Evropian u bëri thirrje si izraelitëve ashtu edhe palestinezëve ti hapin rrugën zgjidhjes diplomatike të krizës

Forcat izraelite u futën në Rripin e Gazës. Këto forca kanë ndaluar gjithashtu 60 zyrtarë të Hamasit, grup ekstremist islamik, i cili fitoi zgjedhjet e fundit palestineze. 

Zyrtarë të Shtëpisë së Bardhë thonë se është përgjegjësia e Autoritetit Palestinez të ndalë të gjitha aktet e dhunës dhe terrorit, por, tha zëdhënësi i Shtëpisë së Bardhë Tony Snow, Hamasi është angazhuar në nxitjen e dhunës, terrorit dhe në marrje pengjesh.



AFP
Zyrtarë palestinezë të sigurisë thonë se forcat izraelite kanë arrestuar disa ministra dhe ligjvënës së qeverisë palestineze të drejtuar nga Hamasi, përfshirë zëvendës kryeministrin Nasser Shaer, si pjesë e operacioneve gjithnjë e më intensive izraelite në pjesën veriore të Rripit të Gazës.

Zyrtarët palestinezë e kanë dënuar ofensivën e Gazës, por Izraeli thotë se bëhet fjalë për një operacion shpëtimi për të gjetur një ushtar dhe fajëson një udhëheqës të Hamasit në mërgim që jeton në Siri për rrëmbimin.

Katër avionë luftarakë izraelitë fluturuan në Damask mbi rezidencën e Presidentit Bashar Assad dje për të ushtruar presion ndaj tij që të punojë për lirimin e ushtarit. Siria e quajti fluturimin një akt agresiv dhe tha se forca e saj ajrore e mbrojtjes hapi zjarr mbi aeroplanët.

Zëdhënësi i Hamasit, Gazi Hamed, tha se kushtet duhet tu vihen të dyja palëve. "Po qe se duan që palestinezët të heqin dorë nga dhuna, Kuarteti duhet ti kërkojë edhe Izraelit të ndalë të gjitha llojet e sulmeve kundër palestinezëve në Bregun Perëndimor dhe Gazë".

ABC nr.44-Prof. Dr. Apollon Baçe

----------


## ArberXYZ

Mir ja ka bo izraeli, vete e krujne kta jevgjit, u duket vetja gangsterra e marrin peng ushtare. Tu behet mesim ky agresion, e te mos te hahen me me superfuqite sic eshte izraeli.

----------


## King_Arthur

izraeli eshte nje super fuqi dhe ketyre komshinjve qe ka aty nuk i rri b**** rehat 
duan te hahen me izraelin , pastaj izraeli ka she mbeshtjen e SHBA se per cdo gje 
amerika i ka dhene izraelit gjithe teknollogjine e saj dhe izraeli ka nje perparim te madh ushtarak . ai harrinte prodhoje , avione , tanke , armatim pa fund 
prandaj ata komshinjte qe ka atje duhet te rrine urte qe mos kene telashe me izraelin

----------


## FLORIRI

Simbas teje scorpion king nese ty te vjen nje gangster shoku Fatos Nanos pershembull,te djeg shtepine,perdhunon gruan etj.. Ti duhet rrish urte?

Apo merr kallashin per ta gri?
Ashtu sic ben cdokush kur i cenohet nderi dhe pasuria.

Cfare kerkon prej palestinezeve ti?

----------


## i_pakapshem

Mbas atyre te 48-es, 67-es, 73-it dhe 82-it duket sikur ne lindjen e mesme mund te filloje nje lufte e re.  Trupat izraelite dje kane hyre ne libanin e jugut per te luftuar Hezbollah te cilet kane hyre ne izarelin e veriut duke sulmuar trupat izraelite dhe duke marre peng 2 ushtare; te gjithe kto ne mbeshtetje te qeverise hamas te cilet kane marre vet nje peng dhe po sulmohen nga izraeli ne Gaza.  Dje izraelitet bombarduan ministrine e jashtme palestineze ne gaza duke vrare 20 palestineze.  Sic edhe ne luftrat e tjera libani prap ngelet ne mes te meselese.  Gjasht vjet me pare trupat izraelite u terhoqen nga jugu i libanit mbas nje okupacion qe filloin ne 82-ishin, dhe vitin e kaluar trupat siriane u terhoqen nga veriu i libanit.  Mundet qe kto sulmet izraelite ne liban te shkaktojne sirine te hyj ne konflikt gjithashtu dhe iranin qe eshte mbeshtetes i forte i hezbollah.

----------


## R2T

> Simbas teje scorpion king nese ty te vjen nje gangster shoku Fatos Nanos pershembull,te djeg shtepine,perdhunon gruan etj.. Ti duhet rrish urte?
> 
> Apo merr kallashin per ta gri?
> Ashtu sic ben cdokush kur i cenohet nderi dhe pasuria.
> 
> Cfare kerkon prej palestinezeve ti?



Mos u hap bythesh kot. Izraeli nuk eshte futur ne Palestine por Liban. Ketu nuk po flitet per Palestinezet. Me duket se ke ngatruar teme. 

Nje hale jane, zezak shkretetire qe te dy palet. Ne hale te gomereve te vene te gjithe se e meritojne njeri-tjetrin.

----------


## DardanG

> Mos u hap bythesh kot. Izraeli nuk eshte futur ne Palestine por Liban. Ketu nuk po flitet per Palestinezet. Me duket se ke ngatruar teme. 
> 
> Nje hale jane, zezak shkretetire qe te dy palet. Ne hale te gomereve te vene te gjithe se e meritojne njeri-tjetrin.


Uh, të lumtë!
Unë nuk  deshiroj askund dhe asnjë luftë dhe as atë atje që po kërcënon. Ne mund vetëm të shprehim keqëardhje dhe nuk kemi përse të anojmë andej e këndej. Fundja kemi një det në mes!

----------


## niku-nyc

Ky tension eshte rritur nga Hezbollah dhe Hamas. Gabimi me i madh eshte qe keto grupe po rriten ne fuqi si ne politike dhe operacione dhe kjo e ben qe bota ta dyshoj me shume Palestinen & Lebanonin!


Gabimi me i madh eshte te futesh ne qeveri Hamas ose Hezbollah...

----------


## FLORIRI

> Mos u hap bythesh kot. Izraeli nuk eshte futur ne Palestine por Liban. Ketu nuk po flitet per Palestinezet. Me duket se ke ngatruar teme. 
> 
> Nje hale jane, zezak shkretetire qe te dy palet. Ne hale te gomereve te vene te gjithe se e meritojne njeri-tjetrin.



E vertete qe eshte futur ne Liban.Shkrimi im ishte me shume pergjigje per njerin nga antaret qe shkruan se vendet perreth Izraelit duhet te binden padrejtesive qe ndjek Izraeli.Nuk duhet te rrine duarkryq.Liria dhe dinjiteti nuk vjen pa gjak.

Perkundrazi asnjera nga palet qe ti i konsideron zezak shkretetire nuk jane te tille.Libanezet jane pasardhesit e fenikeve hebrenjt pasardhesit e dinastive dhe kultures me te fuqishme religjoze ne bote.

----------


## Lunesta

Hamasi nuk ben politike por merr ushtare peng. Ky quhet terrorizem shteteror. Hezbollahu po ashtu merr ushtare peng. Ca te beje izraeli me keta?

----------


## ATMAN

Ngjarjet më të fundit në Palestinë dhe Liban

Regjimi Sionist ka mohuar negociatat e propozuara nga shteti palestinez dhe sekretari i përgjithshëm i Hizbullahut për këmbimin e robërve dhe ka deklaruar se do të nisë luftë të gjerë për lirimin e ushtarëve të tij. Kështu që autoritet izraelite duke urdhëruar ushtrinë që të nisin luftë të gjithanshme në rajonet palestineze dhe në jug të Libanit, qe Izraelin ta nxjerrin nga kriza që e ka kapluar.  Izraeli ka sulmuar jugun e Bejrutit dhe është përleshur me forcat e Hizbullahut, ku si pasoj e këtyre përleshjeve janë vrarë nëntë ushtarë sionist dhe është martirizuar një luftëtarë çlirimtar i Hizbullahut. Regjimi Sionist dje dhe sot në mëngjes ka bombarduar jugun e kryeqytetit të Libanit, ku ka shkatërruar disa ura, centrale të energjetikës dhe postën ndërlidhëse. Po ashtu këto forca gjakatare kanë sulmuar edhe kampin e refugjatëve palestinez në jug të Bejrutit. Kurse në anën tjetër zëdhënësi i forcave çlirimtare të Hizbullahut kanë lajmëruar për shkatërrimin e tri tankeve të ushtrisë sioniste. Po ashtu nga Rripi i Gazës njoftohet ushtria e Regjimit Sinist ka vazhduar bombardimet e tij në rajonet Han Junes dhe Dir El Belh, ku kanë martirizuar 24 civilë palestinezë, prej tyre edhe shtatë fëmijë, kurse nëntë të martirizuarit i përkisnin një familjeje palestineze. Në këto sulme janë plagosur edhe 59 palestinezë të tjerë

----------


## Pasiqe

Izraeli mire e ben qe nuk ndermerr negociata me grupe terroriste e joshteterore.

Kombet e bashkuara kane nje rezolute (#1559 qe parashikon carmatimin e Hezbollahut). Izraeli po zbaton rezoluten. Nuk ka asnje aresye qe Izraeli te beje negociata. Shtetet serioze nuk bejne negociata me terroriste, pasi po te bejne kete, krijojne vetem premisa qe terroristet te rriten ne fuqi.

----------


## ATMAN

> Izraeli mire e ben qe nuk ndermerr negociata me grupe terroriste e joshteterore.
> 
> Kombet e bashkuara kane nje rezolute (#1559 qe parashikon carmatimin e Hezbollahut). Izraeli po zbaton rezoluten. Nuk ka asnje aresye qe Izraeli te beje negociata. Shtetet serioze nuk bejne negociata me terroriste, pasi po te bejne kete, krijojne vetem premisa qe terroristet te rriten ne fuqi.



Ndër dinakëritë dhe mashtrimet te shumta të qeverive dhe mediave perëndimore është se ata edhe mbrojtjen legjitime të popujve e paraqesin si terrorizëm. Ata propagandojnë se nëse vendet e pushtuara ngrihen kundër pushtuesve dhe kapin në dorë armët, ata kanë kryer akte terroriste. Por, mbrojtja është një çështje që ekziston në brendesi të vet njeriut, është e logjikshme dhe e pranueshme dhe që edhe organizmat ndërkombëtarë ftojnë njerëzit që të mbrojnë veten e tyre. 
*Në nenin 51 të kartës së OKB shkruhet: "në rast të ndonjë sulmi të armatosur kundër ndonjërit prej anëtarëve të OKB, përderisa KS nuk ndërmerr hapat e nevojshëm për ruajtjen e paqes dhe sigurisë ndërkombëtare, asnjëri prej rregullave dhe ligjeve të kartës së OKB, nuk ndalon të drejtën e natyrshme për vetëmbrojtje qoftë ajo individuale, qoftë e organizuar".* 

Si rrjedhim, popujt e Palestinës,libanit, Irakut dhe Afganistanit, jo vetëm që mund të ngrihen kundër pushtuesve dhe të vetëmbrohen, por edhe KS duhet që sa më shpejtë të ndërmarrë veprime për ruajtjen e paqes dhe sigurisë botërore, sepse në rast të kundërt kjo do të konsiderohet neglizhencë dhe faj i këtij këshilli për mos zbatimin e detyrimeve. Qeveritë dhe mediat perëndimore, mbrojtjen legjitime të popujve në zhvillim e cilësojnë terrorizëm në kohën kur vet krenohen me rezistencën e tyre kundër ushtrisë naziste te Hitlerit. Gjatë luftës së dytë botërore, disa vende evropiane u pushtuan nga Gjermania naziste, por në këto vende u krijuan disa grupe të rezistencës të cilat i dhanë goditje të rënda ushtrisë gjermane. Si rrjedhim, edhe mbrojtja e popujve të botës  përballë agresorëve zhvillohet në kushte plotësisht legjitime

----------


## i_pakapshem

> Izraeli mire e ben qe nuk ndermerr negociata me grupe terroriste e joshteterore.
> 
> Kombet e bashkuara kane nje rezolute (#1559 qe parashikon carmatimin e Hezbollahut). Izraeli po zbaton rezoluten. Nuk ka asnje aresye qe Izraeli te beje negociata. Shtetet serioze nuk bejne negociata me terroriste, pasi po te bejne kete, krijojne vetem premisa qe terroristet te rriten ne fuqi.


Aty eshte puna se kane bere.  Ne 2004 izraeli negocioi me hezbollah dhe i dha atyre 400 te burgosur palestineze, libaneze dhe luftetare arabe per nje biznesmen izraelit dhe 3 trupat e tre ushtarave izraelite.

Nejse, gjendja eshte keqsuar ne liban.  Marina izraelite ka bere bllokade portit te beirutit duke mos lejuar bote me nafte per te hyre aty.  Gjithashtu izraeli ka bombarduar areportin internacional te beirutit duke hedhur ne ere bote me karburant aeroplani.  Gjithashtu, turiste dhe banore libaneze kane filluar te largohen ne drejtim te kufirit te sirise per ti shpetuar luftes.  Gjithashtu thuhet qe nga bombardimet izraelite deri tani jane vrare 50 civile libaneze.

----------


## Pasiqe

Rezoluta u be pas negociatave te Izraelit, 

http://www.un.org/News/Press/docs/2004/sc8181.doc.htm

Para rezolutes Izraeli nuk kishte asnje mundesi tjeter vecse te negocionte. Pas rezolutes, nuk ka pse te beje me pazarlleqe.

Arturo, kush te tha ty qe Hezbollahu eshte rrjedhoje e vullnetit te lire te gjithe popullit libanez?

----------


## i_pakapshem

> Rezoluta u be pas negociatave te Izraelit, 
> 
> http://www.un.org/News/Press/docs/2004/sc8181.doc.htm
> 
> Para rezolutes Izraeli nuk kishte asnje mundesi tjeter vecse te negocionte. Pas rezolutes, nuk ka pse te beje me pazarlleqe.
> 
> Arturo, kush te tha ty qe Hezbollahu eshte rrjedhoje e vullnetit te lire te gjithe popullit libanez?


Po e ka bere njehere do ta beje edhe heren tjeter.

Pengjet o do te shkembehen, o do vriten, ose s'kane per tu gjetur dhe izraeli do ti hyj libanit me themel dhe do futet dhe siria ne lufte dhe pastaj do kesh problem te madh.

----------


## Kryeplaku

Nuk e kuptova pse nuk u shqetesua Europa kristiane qe po i shkatrohet qeveria aleate kristiane e Libanit?

Per Anglo-Amerikanet.... e kemi kuptuar prej kohesh qe nuk mund te quhen me Kristiane, biles ky Protestantizmi i Bushit sigurisht qe ngjan me shume fene e "Solomonit" sesa me udhezimet lutheriane....

Sidoqofte nje aleance e cuditcme po lind ne Lindjen e Mesme: SHBA-Izrael-Hesbollah-Siri-Iran. Nyja lidhese na doli papritmas Hesbollahu. 


Synimi mbetet gjithmone i njejti: si ta shkerdhejne me shume ate toke te raskapitur!


I lutemi "Jahvas" qe ta udhezoje "popullin e vet te zgjedhur" te na hedhi ndonje dite ndonje bombe berthamore (per vetmbrojtje sigurisht) dhe te shpetojme sa me shpejt!

----------


## King_Arthur

> Simbas teje scorpion king nese ty te vjen nje gangster shoku Fatos Nanos pershembull,te djeg shtepine,perdhunon gruan etj.. Ti duhet rrish urte?
> 
> Apo merr kallashin per ta gri?
> Ashtu sic ben cdokush kur i cenohet nderi dhe pasuria.
> 
> Cfare kerkon prej palestinezeve ti?




po cfare thua mer ti fatosi te me rruaj leshte mua po izraelitet te gjithe shtetet ne lindjen e mesme te bashkohen nuk e mundin dot 
se i ka dhene para ca viteve provat izraeli kur i pushtoi te gjithe me rredhe dhe doli deri ne kanalin e suezit per ti hyre dhe egjiptit 
ne lindjen e mesme nuk ka kundershtare per izraelin 
dhe palestinezve i leverdis me mire me bisedime jo me lufte 



Ashtu sic ben cdokush kur i cenohet nderi dhe pasuria.

Cfare kerkon prej palestinezeve ti?[/QUOTE]

ore po leri palestinezet ne po na vjen greku ne tirane dita dites kesaj si do ja bejme? se palestinezet me ate qeveri qe kane nuk ka per te patur kurre perkrahje nga bota sepse nuk e njohin qeverine e palestines i cilesojne terroriste

----------


## Pasiqe

Ironite e juaja per Izraelin jane diteshkurtra. 
Izraeli ka te dera e shtepise turma ushtares se nje ushtrie jo te rregullt, te ngjashem me andartet greke qe futeshin ne Shqiperi, e Izraeli duhet te rrije duarkryq qe keta te bejne c'te duan?
Jo ore, mire e bejne qe i bien kokes aty ku e kane qendren, ne Liban. 

Te kishte aq mend e force Shqiperia t'u binte andarteve mu ne Janine para 100 vjetesh tani Cameria do ishte shqiptare. Rezoluten e UN e kane, bashkesia nderkombetare me ate rezulute ua ka dhene veton qe te mund te veprojne.
Edhe nje here kete e ka vendosur bashkesia nderkombetare, e perfaqesuar nga kombet e bashkuara.

----------

